

Modified Primigenus' Cleaner Hacker News, Easier to Read - msarchet
https://github.com/msarchet/Cleaner-Hacker-News
I attempted to improve the readability of the style.
======
msarchet
I really like what Primigenus did with his styles, but I found it hard to read
on smaller screens and didn't like it being centered. I made some style
adjustments and wanted to provide an opportunity for other people to use it.
Screen shot in the readme in my fork

------
Sword_Monkey
I like this, I don't love it, but I definitely like it.

~~~
msarchet
Thanks!

